# TEX EF86 (and Bernie) users?



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

I've been aware of Tony's amps for about a decade now, but only plugged into one a couple months back at a friends place. 'twas an EF86 model with tremolo. I was absolutely blown away. The cleans lush, the drive perfectly rich and chimey. My oh my, what have you done Mr. Teixeira?! I'm 99% set on the EF86 model w/ trem, but was hoping that those of you that've some experience with it and the Bernie could chime in. What are the differences, tonally, between the two models? I want the one with the bigger clean sound and chimier/brighter gain structure. How do these things take pedals? Am I out of luck if I require any truly clean headroom with a humbucker guitar? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated- been talking to Tony and hoping to get on the list very shortly.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I have the Bernie with the 10" speaker. Haven't been able to try the EF86, but based on some things I've read, they aren't wildly different as they do share most of the same circuitry.

You can get a fair amount of clean headroom will humbuckers with the guitar's volume control backed off, but there is always some grit on the clean. I find that it works well with the various pedals that I use.

Really cool little amps...I use mine a lot.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE my Tex 5w amp.

I had a chance to briefly try the Bernie 15 and the Colin Cripps (on different days). While I thought both were great, I preferred the Bernie 15.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

No experience with Tex amps, but I love the Vox/Matchless inspired EF86 channel on the TC15. It is it's own thing. 

But! I couldn't live with only that channel. Could be just the config of that design with the 6 way tone switch, but I need the 12Ax7 channel every now and then.


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

Putting in the order for an EF86 this week and couldn't be more stoked. 
Debating whether to go for trem or not and also on which colour to go for.


----------

